# New Guy !



## lakerunner77 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello

Look forward to talking to all you.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* lakerunner77. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy Shooting :archer:


----------



## BowtechAlly563 (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 AtcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome aboard!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT:rockband:


----------



## mathewsr (Jul 12, 2009)

lakerunner77 said:


> Hello
> 
> Look forward to talking to all you.


come and join my group in forum.....schaffers extreme archery


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT. :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to AT.


----------

